# Fun with pre-set voices



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2008)

I was looking at Youtube's audio preview feature a few days ago. I used my gibberish skills and got the man to say a funny sentence. Today, I decided to see if it would recognize spanish.

"Yo hablo espanol."
It came out pretty decent.

I copy+pasted some cyrillic stuff there and nothing happened.

I decided to keep on going with Spanish.
"Tu no puedes pasar. No hay suficientes asientos para la pelicula." (You can't pass. There aren't enough seats for the movie.)
Whoa, that came out horrible. Puedes came out as Pwedes (rhymes with swedes) and suficientes became sufficients.

Since this thing uses english pronunciation, I decided to see if I could 'trick' it into saying the phrase. After twiddling around with it, I came up with this:
"Two no pooehdis pahss are.
Noh ah ee, soo fee sien teh, ahsee en toes poor lah, pell ee coo lah."

This actually sounds pretty decent. Of course, it's spanish with a pretty American accent, but it actually sounds like Spanish. There is no audio preview in other languages, so I couldn't make a Spanish dude try to pronounce english.

So, try it out. You can essentially murder your keyboard and the man will pronounce it. If you just put consonants, the man will say the names of the letters. However, if you put a few vowels in, he'll pronounce the word.

"kjhamncbvxqw".
"sjrtpyrwtyr".
Commas and dashes are cool as well.
"sjrtpy,rwt-yr".
"qwertyuiop
asdfghjkl
zxc-vabnm".

Have fun or something.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 12, 2008)

"I KILLED MUFASA!" came out weird.


----------



## CNiall (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty sure that this was the inspiration for that feature:


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

...dafkabflangla

Youtube says that beautifuly


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 13, 2008)

What? Can someone explain this to me, since I didn't previously know about this feature.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, you type in something, and Youtube runs a script to play audio files. When played together, it should sound like english.

If you type "I love you" into the comment box at Youtube and then click 'Audio Preview' (you may need to click twice), a man will say "I love you". You can do this for anything.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

Where's the audio preview button? :/


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 13, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Where's the audio preview button? :/


I can't see it either. Which is odd, since I've seen it before... =/

EDIT: Found a vid where it works
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkduudwMow&feature=related


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

Isn't there for that video. It may have been removed, this is a new feature after all.

The voice is great.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 13, 2008)

It should be to the left of 'post comment'.
Um, is your language set to English? That's the only language for which it works.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 13, 2008)

I tried it as I posted a comment on another video and it just came out as a sped-up chipmunky screech thing. :c


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 13, 2008)

I love doing this on VoiceOver. (Mac application)


----------



## Zeph (Oct 14, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I tried it as I posted a comment on another video and it just came out as a sped-up chipmunky screech thing. :c


Same here.


----------



## Minish (Oct 14, 2008)

XD This thing is absolutely awesome. And rather pointless, but... er, that's besides the point.

We used to have a program on the computer that just did this. We used to put it up full volume and have it say in my mum's room, 'WAKE UP MUM WE ARE HUNGRY'. 8D Lots of good memories with that thing.. <3

Any idea why the YouTube team would actually do this? Other than making people know they're morons by listening to their stuff played back at them? :/


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 14, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Any idea why the YouTube team would actually do this? Other than making people know they're morons by listening to their stuff played back at them? :/


Blind people who want to check their spelling?... sure, they wouldn't be able to see the button, but...


----------



## CNiall (Oct 14, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Any idea why the YouTube team would actually do this? Other than making people know they're morons by listening to their stuff played back at them? :/


http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=150085&postcount=3
I spent _time_ on that post. :(


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 24, 2008)

I typed in "Palkia", and it said "POL-KEEY-YA!"
For Honchkrow, it went "HONC-H-CROW"
o_O


----------



## Zeph (Oct 24, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I typed in "Palkia", and it said "POL-KEEY-YA!"


That's called an American accent.



Whenever I try this, the voice is super-fast and high, so I can't hear it in the slightest.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG ITS SYLAR HES COME TO KILL ME

Oh, It's just the audio preview.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 25, 2008)

When I typed in Ditto, it said:
"Die, toe!" o_O


----------

